# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  'Khu nghỉ dưỡng miền Tây' ở Bình Quới - du lịch Sài Gòn

## thietht

Những cây cầu nhỏ cong, những chiếc chum sành nghiêng nghiêng dân dã, gió sông nhè nhẹ thổi, sóng gợn lăn tăn đem lại nét đẹp bình yên cho khu du lịch trong TP HCM.

Cách trung tâm thành phố 8 km, Khu du lịch Bình Quới 1 có tổng diện tích hơn 34.000 m2, hướng ra sông Sài Gòn. Trái ngược với cái nắng, cái tất bật, xô bồ của đoạn đường đến đây, vừa bước chân vào Bình Quới, những cây cổ thụ to lớn, những bãi cỏ non mượt mà, những hàng dừa nước nghiêng mình bên dòng kênh Sở Nhật khiến không khí như dịu lại.
Tiến vào sâu hơn trong không gian xanh mượt sẽ gặp những hồ nước ngập hoa sen, chiếc cầu nhỏ lắt lẻo, dòng kênh trong vắt, tưởng chừng như nghe tiếng cười đùa của lũ trẻ đang bơi lội dưới kênh, hay bất ngờ có một đứa trẻ nào đó ngoi đầu lên khỏi dòng nước.

Khách đến đây thường tiến thẳng lên cầu, ngồi bệt, thả chân xuống dòng kênh để cảm nhận cái mát lạnh của nước, không khí dễ chịu, mắt nhìn trời, nhìn người, nhìn chiếc cầu tre gấp khúc nối hai bờ, hàng dừa xanh um, những thảm cỏ xanh mát, những chiếc thuyền nhỏ yên lặng chờ khách, chiếc vó cá bình yên một góc kênh chờ bàn tay người ngư phủ, nghe tiếng nước róc rách từ chiếc cối xay, tiếng cá đớp mồi, âm thanh của máy chụp hình, tiếng cười vang của những bạn trẻ đến tham quan và vui chơi.

Để đa dạng hơn cái không gian hoang sơ ấy, Bình Quới cũng sở hữu một ngọn thác nước reo quanh năm. Thế thác không cao lắm nhưng cũng đủ làm say lòng với những tảng đá xù xì, góc cạnh, những đóa hoa phong lan tỏa hương thơm ngát trên đỉnh thác. Gần thác là đồi cát hoang cằn với những thân cây khẳng khiu và cổng của một ngôi nhà đang hoang hóa.

Ghi nhớ những con người tài hoa trong các lĩnh vực khoa học, văn học, âm nhạc..., khu du lịch Bình Quới cũng có những khu tưởng niệm dành riêng cho nhiều danh nhân. Thu hút nhất có thể kể đến khu tưởng niệm cố nhạc sỹ Trịnh Công Sơn tài hoa với những gốc cộ thụ to lớn, bức tượng uy nghi. Hội ngộ quán có treo những tranh chân dung, những bản phác thảo bài hát với chữ viết tay của người nhạc sỹ tài hoa.

Ngoài việc thưởng ngoạn cảnh trí hữu tình trong một không gian miền quê Nam bộ với sinh hoạt sông nước, khách tham quan có thể tham gia các trò chơi dân gian như đi cầu thăng bằng, chọi gà, đi cà kheo… Hay từ Bình Quới, du khách có thể du thuyền theo tuyến sông Sài Gòn đến thăm địa đạo Bến Dược, vườn trái Lái Thiêu hoặc về bến cảng Nhà Rồng.

Nha hàng ở đây phục vụ khá nhiều món ngon nhưng thực khách thích tham gia buffer tối với thực đơn hơn 70 món như các loại súp, các loại gỏi, hải sản, các món ăn đặc trưng ba miền, các loại chè… khá vừa miệng. Thức ăn không được để tập trung tại một dãy nhất định mà trưng bày rải rác ở những ngôi nhà lá nho nhỏ, với người phục vụ bận áo bà ba nâu mộc mạc. Trong cái không gian mênh mông của đất trời, gió sông mát rượi, tiếng đờn ca tài tử mênh mang vừa ăn vừa trò chuyện với bạn bè còn gì tuyệt vời hơn.

----------


## thietht

_Địa chỉ: Khu du lịch Bình Quới, 1147 Bình Quới, Phường 28, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP HCM._


(Theo Zing)

Để tham quan Sài Gòn bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *tour tham quan Sai Gon 1 ngay (Gia 140.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## dung89

Ôi thú vị ghê, kia có phải là thóc thật không ta

----------

